# Impossible de partionner BootCamp



## swezzi (20 Février 2018)

Bonjour, 

Je souhaite installer windows via bootCamp mais je suis confronter à un problème. 

Lors de l'étape du partionemment du disque le message suivant apparait "une erreur c'est produite lors du partitionemment du disque. Veuillez exécuter l'utilitaire de disque pour consulter et corriger l'erreur." 

Dans l'utilitaire de disque je ne trouve pas d'erreur...

Pouvez vous me venir en aide ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Locke (20 Février 2018)

swezzi a dit:


> Pouvez vous me venir en aide ?


Oui, commencer par aller sur le Bureau faire un clic sur /A propos de ce Mac et donner les informations de ton Mac dont on ne sait rien. Le mieux serait quand même une copie écran de cette fenêtre d'information.

De plus, quelle version de Windows, la 7, la 10, peux-tu utiliser un fichier .iso, etc. Autant de questions que l'on ignore et auxquelles on ne pourra pas répondre sans aucune information.


----------



## swezzi (20 Février 2018)

Désolé pour le manque d'information je ne poste que très rarement sur les forums. 
Voici la config : 






Je souhaite installer windows 7 via une image iso.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2018)

Bonsoir *swezzi
*
Va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (affichée dans la zone bleutée) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations donneront une idée de la configuration du disque. Je pourrai te passer une autre commande après pour vérifier ce qui peut clocher.


----------



## swezzi (20 Février 2018)

Voici le résultat de la commande demandée.

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume SSD                     60.8 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.9 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *8.1 GB     disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              8.1 GB     disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *62.6 GB    disk3
   1:                  Apple_HFS Sans titre              62.5 GB    disk3s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2018)

1er test --> passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume /
```


cette commande vérifie le système de fichiers *apfs* du volume démarré

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## swezzi (20 Février 2018)

Et voici : (a première vue je ne voit pas d'erreur)

```
Started file system verification on disk1s1 SSD
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -l -x /dev/rdisk1s1
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking snapshot 1 of 5
Checking snapshot 2 of 5
Checking snapshot 3 of 5
Checking snapshot 4 of 5
Checking snapshot 5 of 5
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/rdisk1s1 appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Finished file system verification on disk1s1 SSD
```


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2018)

Oui : pas d'erreurs qui ressortent de manière manifeste (NB: tu as 5 *snapshots* ou instantanés locaux stockés dans la branche « *snapshot metadata tree* » du système de fichiers --> ce qui peut prendre de la place).

Mais il y a toujours possible l'erreur  « interne » : erreur du système de fichiers *apfs* à l'installation > non décelée par une vérification > mais verrouillant le *Conteneur apfs* en taille.

2è test --> pour tenter de débusquer l'erreur interne. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer 100g jhfs+ Brol 0b
```


cette commande réduit (non destructivement pour les données) le *Conteneur* à *100 Go* et crée avec l'espace libéré une nouvelle partition d'environ *20 Go* montant un volume nommé *Brol*

Poste l'affichage retourné (n'oublie pas de poster dans une fenêtre de code comme pour ton 1er affichage). S'il y a échec avec mention finale d'un : "*en error occurred etc.*" --> l'affaire est entendue.


----------



## swezzi (20 Février 2018)

Cela se supprime la « *snapshot metadata tree* " ?

Pour la commande le terminal ne la reconnait pas. 
Merci d'avance


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2018)

Ah pardon ! j'ai omis le disque du *Conteneur* dans la commande --> voici la bonne commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 100g jhfs+ Brol 0b
```

- par ailleurs > il est possible de supprimer les 5 *snapshots*.


----------



## swezzi (20 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> - par ailleurs > il est possible de supprimer les 5 *snapshots*.


Dans ce cas je veux bien que tu m'indique la marche à suivre, si je peux gagner un peu de place je suis preneur ^^. 

Résultats de la commande : 


```
Started APFS operation
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking snapshot 1 of 5
Checking snapshot 2 of 5
Checking snapshot 3 of 5
Checking snapshot 4 of 5
Checking snapshot 5 of 5
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 121 123 069 952 to 99 999 997 952 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49153
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```

On a donc une erreur, que préconise tu ?


----------



## macomaniac (20 Février 2018)

La ligne -->

```
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```


signifie que l'*apfs* s'est mal installé initialement (ce que j'appelle : erreur interne).

La seule solution est : sauvegarde > démarrage en mode indépendant du disque (par internet) > suppression du *Conteneur* > ré-installation de High Sierra > récupération des données.


----------



## swezzi (20 Février 2018)

Ah super je vais m'amuser ^^.

Merci pour ton aide je tâcherai de faire cela demain.


----------



## Locke (21 Février 2018)

Tu as donc ce modèle là... https://support.apple.com/kb/SP678?locale=fr_FR&viewlocale=fr_FR. Il t'est donc possible d'installer la version de Windows 7 uniquement en version 64 bits... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT205016

Par contre, j'ai un gros doute : si Assistant Boot Camp ne te propose pas explicitement l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso comme dans cet écran...




...alors tu seras obligé d'utiliser un lecteur/graveur USB et avec une version de Windows 7 gravé depuis un vrai PC. Attention, ce DVD devra être bootable, sinon ce sera l'échec, car il ne faut pas faire un bête Copier/Coller de tous les fichiers dans le DVD.


----------



## swezzi (21 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> La ligne -->
> 
> ```
> Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
> ...



Je reviens vers vous car j'ai essayer de refaire une installation propre en passant en mode indépendant du disque. J'ai formaté le disque et j'ai réinstaller high sierra. Tout c'est bien passé mais quand je retourne sur boot camp pour partionner le disque je retombe sur le même problème. 

Auriez vous une solution ?


----------



## Locke (21 Février 2018)

@swezzi
Tu pourrais réponse à la question #14.


----------



## swezzi (21 Février 2018)

Locke a dit:


> @swezzi
> Tu pourrais réponse à la question #14.



Désolé l'image ne s'affichait pas sur mon téléphone. 

Et donc oui on me propose bien explicitement l'utilisation d'une image iso.


----------



## Locke (21 Février 2018)

Tu relances Assistant Boot Camp et tu supprimes la partition Windows, puis tu refais ce qui a été demandé en réponse #4, histoire de voir comment est le contenu de ton disque dur.


----------



## swezzi (21 Février 2018)

La partition échoue avant qu'elle ne soit créer donc je n'en ait pas à effacer de partition. 
Et voici : 


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume SSD                     11.5 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 42.7 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                1.0 GB     disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```


----------



## Locke (21 Février 2018)

Par défaut, Apple recommande un minimum de 55 Go pour la taille de la partition de Windows. Tu choisis quoi ? De plus, tu as un tout petit SSD de 121 Go, il te reste quoi de disponible ?


----------



## macomaniac (21 Février 2018)

*sweezi*



swezzi a dit:


> J'ai formaté le disque et j'ai réinstaller high sierra



Est-ce que tu veux dire que tu as formaté seulement le volume intitulé *SSD* ? - car il faut supprimer l'ensemble du *Conteneur apfs* > de manière à obtenir un volume au format *Apple_HFS+* --> avant de relancer l'installation de High Sierra.

# note : il est possible (comme déjà avéré plusieurs fois sur les forums) --> que l'erreur interne de l'*apfs* soit récidivante : càd. que le nouveau *Conteneur* créé en mode propre soit lui aussi verrouillé en taille dès le départ.

@ *Locke

sweezi* est victime de ce que j'appelle une  « erreur interne » de l'*apfs* --> erreur à l'installation > qui fait que le *Conteneur* est verrouillé en taille et insusceptible de re-partitionnement. Le problème se signale > quand on tente un re-partitionnement par une commande du *Terminal* > par la mention :

```
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```

En résumé : son problème n'a rien à voir avec l'«Assistant BootCamp» ou avec telle ou telle taille de partition demandée ; il a tout à voir avec une erreur interne de l'*apfs* à l'installation.


----------



## Locke (21 Février 2018)

Le problème est que certains membres sont par trop pressés d'installer une version de Windows avant d'avoir terminé toutes les autres opérations.


----------



## swezzi (23 Février 2018)

Bonjour,

Pour répondre à ta question, j'ai alloué une partition de 60Gb et j'utilise un DD externe pour le stockage que j'ai débranché durant les manip pour ne pas m'embrouiller donc en terme de stockage tout devrait être ok. 

J'ai réessayer avec une iso de Windows 10 et cela ne marche toujours pas..  donc le problème ne vient de l'iso ni de boot camp. 
D'autant que l'année dernière j'avais réussi à installer un os de windows sur ce mac sans aucun problème donc je ne comprend pas ce qu'il cloche..


----------



## swezzi (23 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> *sweezi*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour répondre à ta question j'ai d'abord fais un formatage du volume intitulé SSD et j'ai ensuite compris qu'il fallait que je supprime l'ensemble du conteneur.

J'ai donc exécuter cette commande ci : " dikutil secureErase"  depuis le mode Recovery (accès par internet) car j'ai lu via la commande "man diskutil" qu'elle me permettrait de tout supprimer sur le disque.

Cependant cette commande c'est bien terminé mais rien y fais cela ne fonctionne toujours pas j'ai toujours le même problème.

La commande que j'ai utilisé n'a peut être pas effacer le conteneur comme tu me conseil de faire ?

SI tel est le cas, peux tu m'indiquer ce que je doit faire ? 

Merci d'avance de ta réponse.


----------



## swezzi (23 Février 2018)

Je viens de comprendre ce que tu me demandais, il faut que je formate le disque au format HFS+ aussi appelé macOs étendu (HFS+ n'est pas indiqué dans l'utilitaire de disque c'est surement pour cela que je ne trouvais pas). 

Je vais donc réessayer une installation avec ce format et je reviens vers vous.


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2018)

*sweezi*

Est-ce que tu as démarré actuellement ton Mac ? 


si oui --> quel démarrage ? - sur l'OS de secours ? sur macOS ?


----------



## swezzi (23 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> *sweezi*
> 
> Est-ce que tu as démarré actuellement ton Mac ?
> 
> ...



J’ai redémarré sur l’os de secours via le raccourci cmd+Alt+R.
J’ai formaté tout le disque conteneur compris au format Mac OS étendue


L’installation est bientôt terminée


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2018)

swezzi a dit:


> J’ai formaté tout le disque conteneur compris au format Mac OS étendue



D'accord : c'est bien ce qu'il faut faire --> supprimer l'*apfs* et reformater la partition principale en *jhfs+*.

Quand tu auras ouvert ta session --> tu peux faire signe ici. Je te passerai une commande de re-partitionnement (non destructeur) --> afin de vérifier si l'*apfs* s'est bien installé cette fois-ci sans erreur de taille interne > et accepte un redimensionnement du *Conteneur*.


----------



## swezzi (23 Février 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> D'accord : c'est bien ce qu'il faut faire --> supprimer l'*apfs* et reformater la partition principale en *jhfs+*.
> 
> Quand tu auras ouvert ta session --> tu peux faire signe ici. Je te passerai une commande de re-partitionnement (non destructeur) --> afin de vérifier si l'*apfs* s'est bien installé cette fois-ci sans erreur de taille interne > et accepte un redimensionnement du *Conteneur*.



Je suis de retour sur mon mac je veux bien essayer la commande dont tu me parle


----------



## swezzi (23 Février 2018)

Je reviens vers toi car j'ai exécuter la commande diskutil list et voici ce qui en sors :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume SSD                     11.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```

Comme vous pouvez le constater il est écrit que le disque est toujours au format APFS pourtant je suis certain d'avoir sélectionné le format macOS étendue soit JHFS+, j'ai pourtant vérifié d'avoir choisit le bon format ! 

Comment cela est t'il possible ?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2018)

Tu viens de ré-installer High Sierra > créer un compte > ouvrir une session ?


 si oui > comme tu as un SSD > le programme d'installation de High Sierra reconvertit automatiquement le format *jhfs+* d'accueil au format *apfs*

=> est-ce que tu confirmes ma description du début ?


----------



## swezzi (23 Février 2018)

Oui c'est exactement ça ^^ .

Mais du coup j'ai réessayer de partionner mon disque et toujours rien à faire ca ne marche pas...


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2018)

Afin que je le voie de mes yeux --> passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 90g jhfs+ Brol 0b
```


qui réduit le *Conteneur* à *90 Go* et crée une partition (volume *Brol*) avec l'espace libéré

=> poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## swezzi (23 Février 2018)

@macomaniac 

Et voici le retour de la commande : 


```
g jhfs+ Brol 0b
Started APFS operation
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1326672+1) bitmap address (95405)
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 121 123 069 952 to 89 999 998 976 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
Initialized /dev/rdisk0s3 as a 29 GB case-insensitive HFS Plus volume with a 8192k journal
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation
```

Qu'en pense tu ?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2018)

Ça a marché.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau --> qui va montrer une nouvelle partition avec un volum *Brol*.


----------



## swezzi (23 Février 2018)

@macomaniac 

Et voici : 


```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         90.0 GB    disk0s2
   3:                  Apple_HFS Brol                    31.0 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +90.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume SSD                     11.9 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```

Comme on peux le voir cela à fonctionner je devrais donc être en mesure de créer ma partition windows, non ?


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2018)

Alors à présent passe les 2 commandes :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b
```


la 1ère supprime la partition Brol

la 2è récupère son espace au Conteneur

Si tu n'as pas de message d'erreur > repasse encore un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau pour vérification.

Si ça marche > tu pourras installer Windows.


----------



## swezzi (23 Février 2018)

et voici : 

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume SSD                     11.9 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 20.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```

La partition m'a l'air bien effacée et le conteneur à récupérer sa taille, je vais aller essayer d'installer windows et je reviens vers vous. 

Par ailleurs, dans la seconde commande cette phrase m'as interpellé :" 
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1648526+1) bitmap address (28715)" 

Cela est t'il normal ? ^^


----------



## swezzi (23 Février 2018)

Ça fonctionne! 

L’os est en train de s’installer! 
Merci à @macomaniac pour tes reponses et surtout pour ta patience !


----------



## macomaniac (23 Février 2018)

La mention :

```
warning: Overallocation Detected on Main device: (1648526+1) bitmap address (28715)"
```


signale une « sur-allocation » de blocs de la part du gestionnaire *bitmap* du système de fichiers *apfs* 

Il te suffira de re-démarrer sur l'OS de secours (*⌘R* ou *⌘⌥R*) > de lancer l'«Utilitaire de Disque» > et de faire un *S.O.S.* sur le volume *Macintosh HD*. Ça réglera peut-être le problème (qui reste mineur).



swezzi a dit:


> L’os est en train de s’installer!




Fichtre ! quelle besoin urgent de Windows !


----------

